# Asylum Haunters!



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I have never been to an Asylum before but back when I was maybe....*thinking*....7 to 13 years old (is that right??) My family and I took a tour of a prison in west Kansas that's been shut down for years upon years. My sister got to sit in the gas chamber, I didn't know Kansas had the death penalty....I'm pretty sure they don't now. A picture of the inmate was also posted above their cell along with their crimes. 

That's the closest I've gotten to REAL though.


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool,... And A Little Creepy...



IowaGuy said:


> I have never been to an Asylum before but back when I was maybe....*thinking*....7 to 13 years old (is that right??) My family and I took a tour of a prison in west Kansas that's been shut down for years upon years. My sister got to sit in the gas chamber, I didn't know Kansas had the death penalty....I'm pretty sure they don't now. A picture of the inmate was also posted above their cell along with their crimes.
> 
> That's the closest I've gotten to REAL though.


----------



## SciKoDuo (May 4, 2013)

we are doing an asylum theme this year. mostly exterior stuff.. a few "escapees", some frosted contact paper to create the illusion of broken windows, some painted cardboard faux wood shutters and on the front door, an old dirty sheet hanging out the 2nd story window?

if we do the interior, just the front room, i was either thinking of making a pvc frame with just black sheeting to hide the interior of the house, or going for the broken wall lathe and plaster look with the wood grain contact paper and draping old sheets on the furniture.. 

just some of my ideas so far!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We are making an asylum set on our back patio as part of our walk through. The patio is caged of to look like cells. There are wall panels as a back drop. We'll have two characters in the set. Here is a pic of the cage scene, which we used a couple years ago. I keep the cage panels for use when the need arises.




















I picked up these two masks for the actors to wear. 





















I'll be collecting some various props to flesh out the scene over the next few months. Thinking an old rusty cot, some chains, pallets, etc.. The guests will have a very narrow walkway to pass by the scene, forcing them within a couple feet of the cage bars. The actors can reach through or even escape on occasion! Should be fun!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I found this thread started by icyuod2. These might divider curtains might look good in an asylum.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103104-creepy-room-dividers-screens.html


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Very cool JDubya!


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds Interesting, Where do you get contact paper, and how do you make it look like the windows are broken?



SciKoDuo said:


> we are doing an asylum theme this year. mostly exterior stuff.. a few "escapees", some frosted contact paper to create the illusion of broken windows, some painted cardboard faux wood shutters and on the front door, an old dirty sheet hanging out the 2nd story window?
> !


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, I think I'm going to look into making some this year...



Terror Tom said:


> I found this thread started by icyuod2. These might divider curtains might look good in an asylum.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103104-creepy-room-dividers-screens.html


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wish I Could Have This Mask For My Haunt, But Sadly It Not For Sale...


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's a few more ideas for you.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/116732-new-props-my-hospital-criminally-insane.html


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I just completed an animatronic psychopath which will go in my asylum scene:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/126335-shiatsu-psycho.html

I'm planning to paper the walls of the scene with newspaper, and mark up that newspaper "A Beautiful Mind" style, with words underlined, circled and connected by arrows, with photos of people with their faces Xed out and "LIARS" "WRONG" etc scrawled on the pages as well. Should be creepy and very inexpensive to do. I saw this in a video walkthrough of a prohaunt and took a mental note since it seemed cheap and effective.










I love the idea of fencing off a portion of the house and turning it into a cage. May have to think about that one a bit more.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

AWSOME love it


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got Some Medical Stuff For My Crazed Doctor Room...


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

You need some medical instruments like these:


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

And maybe some keys to locked wards.....


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would like to get some of the medical instruments, but waiting for a good price on eBay 



Terror Tom said:


> You need some medical instruments like these:


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

I Got A Cathedral Style Radio To Put In The Lobby Room, It Will Give The Victims.... I Mean Guests Something To Listen To.


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone Have Any Idea What Color Of Green This Paint Is? I Would Like To Paint My Asylum Walls This Color.


----------



## spydermonkey (Oct 11, 2010)

Gumpster09 said:


> Anyone Have Any Idea What Color Of Green This Paint Is? I Would Like To Paint My Asylum Walls This Color.
> 
> View attachment 153492


Sherwin Williams Pool Blue?


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Just looks like operating room or operating scrub green to me. Do a Google image search for operating room green, and print one of the images. You can take that to any big box home store and they will match the colour?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

This page has some good shots of old Asylum rooms....
http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/cane hill?language=fr_FR


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

This is a perfect forum. i will be posting stuff aswell, not sure when because you know *tick* *tick* i need my medicine. 

Anywho, i plan on doing an Asylum Themed haunt this year aswell.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Great thread! Awesome idea!


----------



## Porter (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is what we did in 2010. Watch it in HD.


----------

